# They look smarter in glasses



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Here's some sunglasses!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

My darling Bridge girly in her glasses


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester in his glasses


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL!:lol: Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*The Possibilities-music 4 real*

Yep--smarter--cooler and a fashion statement. "Im a wise hipster dog" ---

Its true with many things---I have a shot of my girl--Casey--in my sound studio with headphones on. If she had thumbs--an audio engineer in the making for sure!

You should see the look on their faces when you introduce them to music==not frightened--interested. 

Everyone likes John Mayer, James Taylor and Bach. 

The Red Hot Chilli's..... its a split audience.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

My bridge boy Bailey on Halloween... Yes, he's a boy and I put him in a dress, necklace and babushka. Oh the indignity!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance in his heart shaped party glasses:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is a great thread, love all your Goldens in their glasses.

Kwhit, LOVE chances Red heart glasses, he looks awesome!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako....the cool dude......


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Posted this already, here's Ellie with her shades on!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Chaya in her teacher glasses


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Splashing around is pretty serious business - eye protection required.









I'm ready - are YOU?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Pink polka dots.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Do goggles count? Here is one of Pixie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is Liam from a few years back......


----------

